
Ask HN: Lots of small checks or a few large checks? - HD134606c
When raising a seed or pre-seed, is it better to aim for a few large checks, or lots of small checks (50-100k)?
======
itamarst
I hear the latter is, all things being equal, more work because you need to
keep lots of people in the loop and happy.

Even better of course is raising no money.

